# My Garage



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Been in the house 2 months now and i got in from work early on friday and started on the garage.

Here is it when i started:



















So i cleared it all out and was left with a big empty space:










Then set about painting the floor with a few coats of paint. The floor was donw first as its not a great mix and keeps kicking up dust (the colour was the best of a limited choice):



















And before the weekend was over i managed to get some of the walls painted:










With the help of my little friend:










Just got to let it all dry out for a few days till i get all my racking back in, then the cars can go back in next weekend and the detailing can begin, and what car will i being doing first?
Well this little number is booked in:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh to have a garage that big......

Coming along nicely


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Scratch coat going on the walls next perhaps? Followed by a nice scrubbable diamond emulsion paint:lol: Looks great BTW, great.


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Charley Farley said:


> Scratch coat going on the walls next perhaps? Followed by a nice scrubbable diamond emulsion paint:lol: Looks great BTW, great.


You are either cunning or i am being thick but i dont get what you mean lol :tumbleweed:


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Big Ells said:


> You are either cunning or i am being thick but i dont get what you mean lol :tumbleweed:


Cos it is looking so good I figured you might plaster the walls smooth and paint it with a quality paint. It was tongue in cheek and meant as a compliment.:lol:


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

I swear I recognize that yellow evo from around my way


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Charley Farley said:


> Cos it is looking so good I figured you might plaster the walls smooth and paint it with a quality paint. It was tongue in cheek and meant as a compliment.:lol:


Arr, if i had the time, patients and know how i would, but i have none of those so masonary paint and a SWMBO's help i got the job done lol



davidrogers190 said:


> I swear I recognize that yellow evo from around my way


Seeing as your in north london and i live in Goffs Oak i wouldn't be surprised


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

Big Ells said:


> Arr, if i had the time, patients and know how i would, but i have none of those so masonary paint and a SWMBO's help i got the job done lol
> 
> Seeing as your in north london and i live in Goffs Oak i wouldn't be surprised


Im in Cuffley quite alot thats why, I couldnt rememeber where I had seen it.


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Used to live in Cuffley, moved out my folks house 2 months ago  
You may have seen a blue evo IX, thats the old mans haha


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

Big Ells said:


> Used to live in Cuffley, moved out my folks house 2 months ago
> You may have seen a blue evo IX, thats the old mans haha


Quite possibly I have seen a few blue 1's, my friend who lives in Cuffley drives a blue evo 10 so look out for it.


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Nice garage you have there mate, I wish I had one like it.


----------



## zafira_gsi (Jul 24, 2009)

MarkJ said:


> Nice garage you have there mate, I wish I had one like it.


same here cant get out of the car if i drive it into my garage lol


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Thanks guys. When buying a house the only stipulation I gave the missus was a double garage lol


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Do you detail cars as a hobby or is it your career fella. Im thinking of doing it on the side when i have experience. Just wondering how you advertise and how muhc you charge if you dont mind me asking?? Cheers 

p.s nice gargae too and gtr :thumb:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Big Ells said:


> Thanks guys. When buying a house the only stipulation I gave the missus was a double garage lol


and how much extra did that cost you ?


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Bridges said:


> Do you detail cars as a hobby or is it your career fella. Im thinking of doing it on the side when i have experience. Just wondering how you advertise and how muhc you charge if you dont mind me asking?? Cheers
> 
> p.s nice gargae too and gtr :thumb:


The GTR isn't mine lol i prefer evos haha. No detailing is a hobby. If I'm using some of the more expensive products I just say to mates give me a few drinks. I like the results you get.



Lump said:


> and how much extra did that cost you ?


3 bed semi detached house for £295k just outside London can't be all bad


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Well i had to get my kit back in as the fridge was taking up space in the house and i didnt want my detailing kit getting soaked in the garden. Also put up some 'wall art' supplied by and un-nammed beneficiary:
































































Just need to get my Evo back at the weekend which has a boot full of bits from the garage lol


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

jelouse


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

magpieV6 said:


> jelouse


yeh dam right


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice detailing den you have there mate!!

:thumb:

Hows the paint holding up? any flaking or peeling?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Liking the fridge:lol: Wax or beer or both.


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

KKM said:


> Nice detailing den you have there mate!!
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Hows the paint holding up? any flaking or peeling?


Not yet, but i havent put a car on it yet lol.

I give it a year then i will have to do somthing more long term on it.


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Charley Farley said:


> Liking the fridge:lol: Wax or beer or both.


Both and RedBull lol


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

mate thats awesome  i actually like the floor colour too :lol:

its quite bright too, was going to suggest better lighting, but you might get away with it?


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

and id say put a drail accross the front or a ridge where the door shuts. may get wet in the winter


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

nice garage fella  aint it great having room !!! my garage is nearly finished to :thumb:

gotta seal the floor tomoz and then i am away for next week so the first coat is going down on monday night 
heres mine :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=123293


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

where did you get that blue from


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

chrisc said:


> where did you get that blue from


The paint on the floor is International garage floor paint and the colour is Smokey Blue, they have 50% off in B&Q at the moment. 5 litres was £45 but with the 50% off was £22. I used almost 10 litres as I was lazy and didn't seal the floor first. My floor is a dry mix so was very dusty and loose so was a mare to paint and needed a lot of going over. :thumb:



Lump said:


> and id say put a drail accross the front or a ridge where the door shuts. may get wet in the winter


Yea i did ask in the Detailing room, and plan to get a 'bup' thing and a skirt for the actual door as leaves have a tendacy to blow in 



ianFRST said:


> mate thats awesome  i actually like the floor colour too :lol:
> 
> its quite bright too, was going to suggest better lighting, but you might get away with it?


I plan to put some strip lighting in as the one bulp is a bit dull, i want some bright white light in there. :doublesho


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Big Ells said:


> Yea i did ask in the Detailing room, and plan to get a 'bup' thing and a skirt for the actual door as leaves have a tendacy to blow in


maybe just as simple as some batton fixed to the floor behind the door. and then sealed with some silicon


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

yea i need to sort it out, but i'm skint at the mo lol


----------



## Pro Valet (Oct 20, 2008)

nice work mate i like the evo.


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

THanks fella, Just need to sort out the electrics for some new strip lights,a nd would love a water feed, warm water arrrgghhh lol


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Big Ells said:


> Yea i did ask in the Detailing room, and plan to get a 'bup' thing and a skirt for the actual door as leaves have a tendacy to blow in


I got some generic lengths of draft excluder from Screwfix or the suchlike and just screwed them to the bottom of the doors also put some of the sticky backed foam around the lips where the door meets the uprights etc to help keep the wind down, works pretty well and didn't cost much

John


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

Very nice garage there matey !!!


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

John-R- said:


> I got some generic lengths of draft excluder from Screwfix or the suchlike and just screwed them to the bottom of the doors also put some of the sticky backed foam around the lips where the door meets the uprights etc to help keep the wind down, works pretty well and didn't cost much
> 
> John


Will have to have a look, cheers, fella :thumb:


----------



## berger (Aug 13, 2008)

Keep seeing all these garage threads and wanting to fast forward time so I have my own!

Lucky to have a double width drive but always something better!


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Yea i would also like a drive as i have to move the car sometimes for my neighbours, damn them!!!


----------

